
Driven: Shai Agassi's Audacious Plan to Put Electric Cars on the Road - terpua
http://www.wired.com/cars/futuretransport/magazine/16-09/ff_agassi
======
dmix
This story is inspiring.

Having the opportunity to apply your business & technical knowledge, after a
start-up, to something that really will change the world.

------
EastSmith
That kind of stories, while HN off-topic, makes me feel better.

